
De Beers Harvests Diamonds at the Bottom of the Sea - prostoalex
http://www.wsj.com/articles/de-beers-harvests-diamonds-at-the-bottom-of-the-sea-1476973582?mod=e2fb
======
yowza
Nice paywall.

